# finally got my bathing station



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*We went to Lowe's today for a new front screen door...decided on the one we wanted...it has to be ordered. But, while we were there we took the opportunity to set up a bathing station for Mia. The kitchen sink is a hassle because its too small for her...so here is what we did.*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's nice Nancy. It'll save your back.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice setup. I'm sure Mia will be more comfortable and you too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Great idea:aktion033:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic way to bathe!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

*Doggie bath*

Do you mind me asking how much you paid for your bathing station?
I looked on Lowes website and was unable to find it.

Thanks much


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great idea. Never thought about buying one of those stand up utility sinks and just putting inside the bath tub. At least I think that is what you did!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You'll love it. I do use an utility sink inside the shower and it is a back saver plus they can't try to scape or move around too much. At first I had the same one you have but ended buying a narrow one as my crew are on the smaller size.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Rin said:


> Do you mind me asking how much you paid for your bathing station?
> 
> I looked on Lowes website and was unable to find it.
> 
> ...



Lemme share mine with you 

The bigger one I bought at Lowes - 
White Polypropylene Laundry Sink 
Item #: 552877 Model #: 14$25.98

The narrow one on Amazon
Mustee 21F Lil'Tub Utilatub Laundry Tub Floor Mount, 24-Inch x 18-Inch, White. Paid $56


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Clever idea!*



nwyant1946 said:


> *We went to Lowe's today for a new front screen door...decided on the one we wanted...it has to be ordered. But, while we were there we took the opportunity to set up a bathing station for Mia. The kitchen sink is a hassle because its too small for her...so here is what we did.*


:thmbup:Very clever!! No reason why you would have to attach it to the drainpipe when your using it in the tub like that --great idea!
We have the same sort of utility sink in our laundry room. {But we wash Baby in the Kitchen sink.}


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rin said:


> Do you mind me asking how much you paid for your bathing station?
> I looked on Lowes website and was unable to find it.
> 
> Thanks much


 It was $89....its 18" deep. Someone told me they found one at Home Depot for $29...but it was only 13" deep...I looked it up...I wanted something more substantial..


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

LOVE_BABY said:


> :thmbup:Very clever!! No reason why you would have to attach it to the drainpipe when your using it in the tub like that --great idea!
> We have the same sort of utility sink in our laundry room. {But we wash Baby in the Kitchen sink.}


 I did Mia in the sink since we got her, but she has gotten too big for it. She was only 6 lbs when we got her 3 years ago, and now she's 9 1/2 lbs...vet says much better...she was skinny when we got her. But, I have a double sink...not one big sink, so it was getting to be a hassle. I can't wait to try this out. I just groomed her a few days ago, so it will another week or two before we use it.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Great idea. Never thought about buying one of those stand up utility sinks and just putting inside the bath tub. At least I think that is what you did!


 Yep, that's what I did. Nobody uses the tub or the shower...we use our shower in our bathroom...and I have trouble getting in and out of the tub now...so I came up with this...


----------

